# Erste Haswell CPU gelistet !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Mai 2013)

Grüße,

nun ist auch bei uns in Deutschland die erste Intel Haswell-CPU gelistet und zwar bei Geizhals.at/de. Es Handelt es sich dabei um dem i5 4670k mit 3.4GHz pro Kern(Turbo- 3.8GHz). Preislich liegt der i5 4670k bei 235€, zum Vergleich der i5 3570K liegt gerade bei 193€. 

Quelle: Intel Sockel 1150 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Persönlich:

Falls die Benchmarks stimme die man schon so sehen konnte muss ich sagen ist er noch zu Teuer und auch kein Kaufgrund. Denn für villt gerade 5 oder 10% mehr Power lohnt sich selbst der welches von einer SB CPU nicht. Und die meisten werde auch wohl die IPG nutzen denn die soll ja echt ein gutes stück fixer sein aber ob das ein echter kaufgrund ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Bedeutsamer Performancegewinn zwischen Ivy Bridge und Haswell fraglich | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. Mai 2013)

Oh interessant! Bin auf die ersten praxisbrenchmarks gespannt!


----------



## eRaTitan (12. Mai 2013)

Schade das die so teuer sind für ( Warscheinlich ) kaum mehr Leistung


----------



## Schinken (12. Mai 2013)

Nja, ist doch nicht überraschend. Die mehrleistung stagniert doch schon seit einigen Jahren so im 10% Bereich. Von seltenen Ausnahmen abgesehen. Und dass die Mehrleistung dann viel zu teuer ist is  auch nix neues. Ein direktes Upgrade von einer Generation zur nächsten lohnt sich preislich nie (finde ICH) Aber ich finde eigentlich jede High-End Hardware völlig überteuert...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gespannt, wie das mit der Architektur weitergeht.

Schön, dass so langsam die Haswell-Prozessoren bei uns erhältlich sind.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Mai 2013)

Der Erste gibt ein aus !!!  235€ typischer Starterpreis in der Leistungsklasse. Wer noch mit Sockel 775 oder AM2(+) unterwegs ist und eh vor hat nen neuen PC aufzubauen, lohnt sich das evtl. Aber selbst da würde ich noch mal ins Ivy Lager schauen, wobei AMD auch momentan ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Thx for the News


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Mai 2013)

Mein 2500K reicht noch vollkommen aus, ich werde wohl erst die übernächste Generation nehmen.
Mal schauen was der so an Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Mein 2500K reicht noch vollkommen aus, ich werde wohl erst die übernächste Generation nehmen.
> Mal schauen was der so an Strom verbraucht.


So sieht's aus. Wenn man sich damals zeitnah zum Release einen Sandy Bridge i5/i7 gekauft hat, hat man alles richtig gemacht. Sehr viel Leistung über Jahre hinweg und keinerlei Gründe zum Aufrüsten. Mein 2600K wird mich noch mindestens zwei weitere Jahre begleiten, da erst Skylake wieder interessant werden wird.


----------



## Sebbo92 (13. Mai 2013)

Werde für den neuen i5 meinen jetzigen 965er be in Rente schicken. Die Leistung wird sich hoffentlich bemerkbar machen Hoffe, die Mainboards werden nicht allzu teuer


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Mai 2013)

Mein guter alter 2600k bleibt wohl noch ne weile


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2013)

Naja nur gelistet, und ca 70 Taler Aufpreis zum Vorgänger ist für das gebotene doch ein wenig viel.


----------



## locojens (13. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Mein 2500K reicht noch vollkommen aus, ich werde wohl erst die übernächste Generation nehmen.
> Mal schauen was der so an Strom verbraucht.


 
Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2013)

Naja, die Preise sind typisch, die gehen noch definitiv runter. Von der CPU-Leistung wirds für Besitzer von Sandy und Ivy aber wohl absolut uninteressant; abgesehen vom Stromverbrauch (der eh schon niedrig ist) und der IGP erwarte ich von Haswell so gut wie nichts. Für Besitzer älterer Modelle wie Core 2 oder Phenom II ist Haswell schon eher interessant, sollte angesichts des Alters auch nicht verwundern. Schade, dass mit der momentanen Zielrichtung 6- oder 8-Kerne für Mainstreamplattformen in weiter Ferne liegen, aber vlt. kommt ja mal wieder ein Schub, sonst muss der 2600K noch sehr lange (2016 aufwärts?) seinen Dienst verrichten.


----------



## Eisfuchs (13. Mai 2013)

Erst vor kurzem von 1366 auf nen Ivy Xeon Umgestiegen, Yes !! ^^.

Ich denke dass der 4570K nur dazu dient den 3570K auf lange Sicht abzulösen. Durch geschickte Prozessoptimierung schlägt Intel warscheinlich 2 Fliegen mit einem Chip: 1. Anschluss an AMD's FM Prozessoren und 2. Produktionskapazitäten/ Produktionszeitverkürzungen für Nachfolgemodell sowie mehr Profit. Ich denke vorerst bleibt der 4570K ein paar Monate an 3570K gekoppelt bis die Produktion eingestellt wird.

Somit denke ich wird bis sich die Produktion von Haswell nicht eingelaufen, sowie die Kinderkrankheiten von 1150 endlich vorbei sind. Ivy bis 3. Quartal auf jedenfall Prozessor der Wahl.

mfg
Eisfuchs


----------



## Gast20180210 (13. Mai 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Der Erste gibt ein aus !!!  235€ typischer Starterpreis in der Leistungsklasse. Wer noch mit Sockel 775 oder AM2(+) unterwegs ist und eh vor hat nen neuen PC aufzubauen, lohnt sich das evtl. Aber selbst da würde ich noch mal ins Ivy Lager schauen, wobei AMD auch momentan ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Thx for the News



Ich fühl mich angesprochen  ich werde auch nicht mehr auf Haswell warten sondern hol mir auch noch nen i7 3770K finde auch es lohnt sich einfach nicht schon wegem dem neuen Mainboard das Benötigt wird (da ich mir schon das MSI ZPower rausgesucht habe)


----------



## ph1584 (13. Mai 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Mein 2500K reicht noch vollkommen aus, ich werde wohl erst die übernächste Generation nehmen.



Mein 3770k überlebt auch noch einige Jahre. Intel stellt durch Haswell meinen Kontostand glücklich. *Freu*


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Mai 2013)

bin erst dieses we vom 775 q9650 zu 1155 i7 3770k umgesteigen. für mich bieten die neuen cpus nicht viel an mehr leistung. die mehrleistung von ~5% erkauft man sich auch durch mehr verbrauch. und die integrierte gpu ist eigentlich für zocker uninteressant. durch den neuen sockel und verkleinerung der fertigung hätte man die preise senken sollen damit die leute auch leichter zum umrüsten bewegt werden. so aber zumindest für mich voll uninteressant. ich war auch mit dem gedanken am spielen noch zu warten. aber ich hab meinen i7 3770k@4,5GHz für 215€ bekommen


----------



## Anoras (14. Mai 2013)

Tja.. Ich bin ja schon gespannt was die Hasweln in der Praxis liefern und wann die bei uns im Laden sind. Allerdings hab ich meinen Sprung am Ende des Jahres noch vor mir, in Form des i7 4820k. Mein 2ter, der mittlerweile nen 2500k hat wird dann auch noch überwintern können. Für die Generation 775/AM2+ oder die wenigen die noch auf älteren Sockeln beheimatet sind, sicherlich bei passenden Preisen ein Aufrüstgrund


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Mai 2013)

schon ein paar mehr auf der Enduser-Fußmatte..


----------



## Kerem2907 (17. Mai 2013)

Mein guter alter Core2Quad wird bald als Zweitrechner dienen müssen. Da ich noch auf Sockel 775 fahre, könnte man über den direkten Umstieg auf Sockel 1150 sicherlich nachdenken. Das einzige Problem wäre dann eventuell, wenn die ersten erscheinenden mainboards noch "Kinderkrakheiten" des neuen Sockels aufweisen.


----------



## Horilein (18. Mai 2013)

Das ist langweilig Intel
Meinen 2550k würde ich gern tauschen aber gegen was in dieser Klasse? Nüscht.
Zumal, jemandem der nen Sockel 1155 hat, nen Fuss fehlen müsste CPU UND Board zu tauschen.....
Da würde ich mir doch eher nen 3770 anlachen


----------



## eRaTitan (20. Mai 2013)

Ich warte bis 2014 da wird dann Rockwell kommen, im 14mm verfahren.


----------



## GoodTime (20. Mai 2013)

Hey Diggah schrieb:


> Ich warte bis 2014 da wird dann Rockwell kommen, im 14mm verfahren.


 jo, werde ich auch machen. Jedoch denke ich dass ich mir vorher doch noch einen neuen hohle. Denke nicht dass mein i5-3450 BF4 und weitere Titel heil ausstehen wird


----------



## Timsu (20. Mai 2013)

Broadwell soll wahrscheinlich nur für Notebooks und BGA kommen, angeblich ist 2014 nur ein Haswell refresh geplant.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2013)

Hey Diggah schrieb:


> Ich warte bis 2014 da wird dann Rockwell kommen, im 14mm verfahren.


 
Abwarten. Wenn du nach Intels Plänen gehst kann es sein dass Der Shrink nur für die mobilen CPUs kommt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Mai 2013)

Die Trennung von Desktop und Notebook CPUs ist doch eh schon überflüssig, der einzige Unterschied bei Ivy waren höhere Basistaktraten (und dadurch etwas höhere TDP-Einstufung). Wenn der Turbo im NB aktiv ist dann ist der 3840QM genauso schnell wie ein 3770K.


----------



## DaRkBLooD (21. Mai 2013)

Die erst mainboards sind auch da 
Mainboard Preisvergleich | Mainboards - Preise bei idealo.de

und der 4770
Intel Box Core Processor i7-4770 3,40Ghz 8M Haswell (BX80646I74770)


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen i7 3770k geholt und der wird bestimmt noch 2 Jahre ausreichen, mit OC sowieso.


----------



## FabiCMR (26. Mai 2013)

Bin auf die Praxis test gespannt aber das die preislich so hoch angesiedelt sind und wohl kaum mehr leistung bringen ist es auch schade um das geld ^^


----------



## the.hai (26. Mai 2013)

Mit meinem sandy-e dürft ich noch lange gut dabei sein. Sobald die multicoreunterstützung kommt


----------



## garfield36 (26. Mai 2013)

Verwende auch noch einen i5-2500K. Ivy Bridge habe ich ausgelassen, und so wie es aussieht wird das auch bei Haswell der Fall sein. Der Leistungsgewinn steht in keinem akzeptablen Verhältnis zur notwendigen Investition.


----------

